# Central PA (Carlisle) Reptile show



## Philsuma

Sat October 11th in Carlisle PA. Info is on web site...google it.

I'll be there and can bring Leucs if anyone is interested.

Anyone else going?


Phil


----------



## Philsuma

They are looking at 60 tables of vendors!!! That may not mean exactly 60 different vendors but even if it's 40ish or so...thats awesome for a first show.

I know there are at least 10 froggers in the Central Pa area.....lets show some support. It's a 4 Star hotel......FOUR! and a great convenient location to the turnpike and interstate.

Who needs Leucs?....trades?


Phil


----------



## dartsami

Hi All-

I will be vending at the show. Ive got Luecs, F1 Cainarachi Valley imitators, CR green and black auratus, and plenty of insect cultures. I plan to post an add tonight in the for sale forum.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Dragas

How was this ? I am upset at myself that I missed it !


----------



## Philsuma

not to rub it in....but...It was a very good show for a "first show"....


----------



## melas

yeah it was pretty sweet! it was good hanging out with Philsuma and Dartsami!


----------



## Dragas

Looks like 1.24.09 will be another. 

Have had FF's going since September.
Had tank finished since October, Temp/Hum are staying pretty good. Plants seem to have taken root. 

Last thing to purchase will be the hood (and making that fly proof.) 

Yup, I think I will be ready for my first frogs.


----------



## Philsuma

I have well started 1-2 month oow Leucs ready for you right now if you wish.


----------



## karl47

Phil and Matt,
Do either of you breed the Bronze & Teal Auratus or a Blue & Black Auratus? I'm interested in one bronze or two BB to populate a new 44g corner viv I'm building that I want to have four of a kind in. I could get them from you at the 01/24/09 Carlisle show.
Hopefully I can hang out and visit with you guys longer than at Hamburg (since I'll be on second shift and won't need to rush home).
Se ya'll then,
Karl


----------



## Philsuma

Karl,

Yes...I have the highland bronze and Turquoise from Mike Shrom line. I do not have any froglets now but I do have a couple holdback males both of which are even calling.

I'll be at the show with them and a lot of tinc species.


----------



## melas

Karl,

Unfortunately I do not have either of these species/morphs. I will be at the show and looking forward to talking with you!

Matt


----------



## KordeksKritters

Hi guys! I was doing a google search to see where the show was popping up and found this board! 

I hope everyone had a good time at the October show, and we are gearing up for an awesome show on January 24th! Hope to see you all there!

Here is some basic info:

January 24, 2009

Carlisle Expo Center

Carlisle, PA

Join us for a huge variety of reptiles, amphibians, arachnids and supplies!

Open to the public from 9am until 4pm

Admission: $7 - kids under 6 are free!

For more information, please visit the website at

www.CentralPAReptileExpo.com

Still room for vendors, so sign up online or contact us for more information!

[email protected]

or call us at 717-502-0506 and ask for Kelly or Matt!​


----------



## KordeksKritters

The Central PA Reptile Expo is just 2 weeks away!! 

Come enjoy a great day of reptiles, amphibians, spiders, scorpions, feeders and supplies!

January 24
Carlisle Expo Center
100 K Street
Carlisle, PA 17013

Hours: 9am until 4pm (vendor setup 7am until 9am)
Admission: $7, kids under 6 are always free!
Website: www.CentralPAReptileExpo.com
Contact: [email protected] or call 717-502-0506 and ask for Kelly

Still accepting vendors into our new huge table venue!​


----------



## melas

KordeksKritters said:


> The Central PA Reptile Expo is just 2 weeks away!!
> 
> Come enjoy a great day of reptiles, amphibians, spiders, scorpions, feeders and supplies!
> 
> January 24
> Carlisle Expo Center
> 100 K Street
> Carlisle, PA 17013
> 
> Hours: 9am until 4pm (vendor setup 7am until 9am)
> Admission: $7, kids under 6 are always free!
> Website: www.CentralPAReptileExpo.com
> Contact: [email protected] or call 717-502-0506 and ask for Kelly
> 
> Still accepting vendors into our new huge table venue!​


I'll be there!


----------



## Philsuma

Me too. Lets say all the Dendroboard peeps look for each other between 11:00 - 12:00 noon.

I was going to go in on a table but since a lot of my stuff sold recently....I dunno.

Randy said he was not coming to this one.

Actually...Matt.....maybe you could scout out a landmark location inside the building and post it for the reference to the meet?

It does look like a very nice and new building with lots of ammenities.


----------



## Dragas

I will be attending.


----------



## melas

Philsuma said:


> Actually...Matt.....maybe you could scout out a landmark location inside the building and post it for the reference to the meet?


How about we meet by the First Aid/Security Station at 12 NOON?? Look conspicuous! Haha!

http://carlisleexpocenter.com/exp8/pdf/ExpoCenter_FloorPlans.pdf

Matt


----------



## MzFroggie

I think I may consider going myself. Will there be a good amount of vendors at this event? I have yet to get to a show. This one isn't tooooooooooooooooooooo far from me. But far enough I would like to know before going.


----------



## Philsuma

It's only the second show but it is growing.

It's not HOT like Hamburg but it does have
a good mix of animals, supplies and feeders.

As much as I would love to pull froggers from VA ect north for this......be advised it is a smaller show, vendor-wise

It is larger than the Havre de grace shows already though which is saying something!!

I think we can have 8-10 DB'ers in attendence if I guess correctly and that ain't bad.


----------



## KordeksKritters

Hey guys! I really need to subscribe to this thread so I can know when you all respond!

Like Phil said, it is a growing show, but for our second show ever, I don't think we are doing too bad. Right now I have 24 vendors, with 3 sitting in the wings (just waiting on payment), and we still have time to book vendors. The last show I was booking right up until the day before the show, and I did not have this many vendors this close. I think that says something. Plus, about half of our vendors are brand new with us, which is pretty awesome.

At full capacity, I can fit 150 tables or so into the show. Right now we have almost half of that filled, which I have to say isn't so bad for a second show. The building itself has 22,000 square feet of vendor space, a separate seminar room, a concession stand with dining area and all kinds of other cool amenities. One of my favorite things about the venue itself is the glass window wall at the front of the building, which will bring in lots of light and atmosphere. We will have heat in the winter if we need it, and AC as well whenever we need it! Plus we have aisles that are at least 8' wide, so you have plenty of room to walk around, bring strollers or wheelchairs if you need it, as the building is completely handicap accessible. 

So that you know, one of my "in the wings" vendors is a frog guy, so he is not on the list yet. He will have tree frogs and a bunch of kinds of darts (sorry, I don't know frogs well enough to tell what is what yet). Plus he will have some limited supplies and FF.

Phil, I still say you need to come along and set up. That way you can get started with us in the beginning (which does mean a lot for a growing show, trust me), and then people can just meet at your table LOL. 

I really look forward to having you guys there! Keep checking the vendor page, as I am constantly updating it. If anyone has any questions, feel free to email me at [email protected] or call me at 717-502-0506 and just ask for Kelly.

Kelly Kordek


----------



## melas

Thanks for the info Kelly! I'll be sure to introduce myself if I see you there. I spoke with you briefly last time but didn't mention this board. See you soon! Thanks!


----------



## KordeksKritters

I will be wearing a name tag and running around like a chicken with my head cut off, so if you don't see me, make sure to head to the ticket window and ask them to radio for me to come meet you again. More than likely I'll be wearing my trusty pink John Deere hat too LOL.
What is your real name? I am pretty good with remembering who I spoke to, so I might just know who you are...if not, we can meet again in just under 2 weeks!


----------



## melas

KordeksKritters said:


> I will be wearing a name tag and running around like a chicken with my head cut off, so if you don't see me, make sure to head to the ticket window and ask them to radio for me to come meet you again. More than likely I'll be wearing my trusty pink John Deere hat too LOL.
> What is your real name? I am pretty good with remembering who I spoke to, so I might just know who you are...if not, we can meet again in just under 2 weeks!


Haha! Yeah my real name is Matt. I was walking out with Phil (Philsuma above) and we told you that we thought it was a good show. I remember what you look like - I'll be sure to say hello!


----------



## NathanB

Hey guys,
I have yet to go to a show. Would this be worth me driving 1.5 hours?


----------



## Philsuma

bussardnr said:


> Hey guys,
> I have yet to go to a show. Would this be worth me driving 1.5 hours?


 
Hmmm...Fredrick huh? Short answer is yes because we are trying to get @ 8 or more DB guys to float in and out and thats a decent reason alone.

It will also be a NICE clean, new building and an easy off the exit drive.

The amount of vendors indicates it will a smaller show, but I base everything off the HAMBURG standard for shows...

This should be bigger than Havre de grace but a lot smaller than Hamburg.

Being that gas is cheap now...I say...WORTH IT.

PS...there may only be a few types of frogs there but if you are a newer guy then that shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Dragas

15 is always a nice drive too ...


----------



## KordeksKritters

Philsuma said:


> The amount of vendors indicates it will a smaller show, but I base everything off the HAMBURG standard for shows...
> 
> This should be bigger than Havre de grace but a lot smaller than Hamburg.


Just so you guys know, the amount of vendors does not mean we don't have plenty of tables rented out. Right now we are up to 50 some tables (I'd have to do an exact count later), and I got 3 emails today for more. Plus Columbus is this weekend, and I think I might get some people after that show as well.

As far as a 1.5 hour drive, well, I'm biased, so of course I say it is worth the drive


----------



## kawickstrom

So who is all going the 24th? I may go up there just to meet some of you.


----------



## NathanB

If i dont have anything else going on i think i'll drive up there.
I'll be the really awkward shy guy.


----------



## melas

I'll be there for sure! It's only 15 minutes from my house!

*All* - there's a really good pub right down the street called Market Cross Pub - late lunch any one??

*bussardnr* - if you've never been to a reptile show I'm sure this one will be well worth your while! It will blow every pet store you've ever been to out of the water! A word of warning though . . . these are addictive - once you start there's no turning back!


----------



## KordeksKritters

Hey Gang, I just updated the vendor page with our dart frog guy...his name is Chris Macmillan, in case you know him. Just thought I'd let you know!


----------



## heatfreakk3

well im looking for luecs but i live in oklahome


----------



## Philsuma

KordeksKritters said:


> Hey Gang, I just updated the vendor page with our dart frog guy...his name is Chris Macmillan, in case you know him. Just thought I'd let you know!


Don't know him. If he is interested or works with dart frogs please email him and ask him to check out this board....love to have another frogger close by.


----------



## melas

I just shot Chris an email to check out his site/page! 

This is what it said under his name on the vendor page:



> "*MacsPoisons* - Tree frogs, Dart frogs, Geckos, plants, terrariums, terrarium supplies"


http://www.centralpareptileexpo.com/vendors.html


----------



## Philsuma

Supposedly there was a breeder in the Adams co area.....that may be him.

Looks like were are going to have at least 7 maybe 8 members in attendance.....not too shabby.


----------



## KordeksKritters

Chris is actually from Ohio, so although he is not directly in the area, he is not far. Cool guy to talk to though. Not being a frog person (yet, we plan to be when we get the space), he just seems like a good person. Has quite a variety as well. I will make sure to let him know he has an invitation from you guys to come on over!
I keep reading here on this forum, and have to say, once we are ready to get into frogs, I know where to come for info! One of the friendliest boards around, that is for sure!


----------



## macspoison

Hey all!
I have been a member for a while, I thought since 04 but it seems I had to re-up. Maybe I'm late on my Dendro payment?! I spend a lot of time on TheFrog. 
I will be there and I can list a few of the frogs I will be bringing. All the amphibians will be CB, I usually hold on to the WC for myself or I just dont buy it. I have 3 shows this weekend so some of this may or will change! But I am only a phone call away from some of the best breeders around, always worth a few hours drive to talk frog..even at 3 in the morning..Sorry Jerry!!

Darts:
Tincs,
Regina
New River
Cobalt
Saul
Alanis
Brazilian Yellow heads
Patricia
OyoPok
Citronella

Auratus,
Green & Bronze
Panama
Costa Rican
Nicaraguan
Super Blues

Fantasticus
Azureus
Leucomelas

I'm sure I have missed a few..Didn't get much sleep last night.

Tree Frogs:
Amazon Milk
Mossy
Red Eye
Het Xantic Red Eye
Map
Surinam Clown
Bird Dropping 
P. Bicolor
P. Vailanti
P. Tomopt's
P. Hypochondrialis

Terrarium Set-Ups and Supplies, Plants, Brom's, Live Tropical Moss, Driftwood, Pin Head Crickets, FF Cultures, Bean Beetles, SpringTails, Flour Beetles, Roaches, MW's, SW's, Gecko's, Inverts...I need a nap. 
Mac


----------



## melas

macspoison said:


> Hey all!
> I have been a member for a while, I thought since 04 but it seems I had to re-up. Maybe I'm late on my Dendro payment?! I spend a lot of time on TheFrog.
> I will be there and I can list a few of the frogs I will be bringing. All the amphibians will be CB, I usually hold on to the WC for myself or I just dont buy it. I have 3 shows this weekend so some of this may or will change! But I am only a phone call away from some of the best breeders around, always worth a few hours drive to talk frog..even at 3 in the morning..Sorry Jerry!!
> 
> Darts:
> Tincs,
> Regina
> New River
> Cobalt
> Saul
> Alanis
> Brazilian Yellow heads
> Patricia
> Oya Pok
> 
> Auratus,
> Green & Bronze
> Panama
> Costa Rican
> Nicaraguan
> Super Blues
> 
> Fantasticus
> Azureus
> Leucomelas
> 
> I'm sure I have missed a few..Didn't get much sleep last night.
> 
> Tree Frogs:
> Amazon Milk
> Mossy
> Red Eye
> Het Xantic Red Eye
> Map
> Surinam Clown
> Bird Dropping
> P. Bicolor
> P. Vailanti
> P. Tomopt's
> P. Hypochondrialis
> 
> Terrarium Set-Ups and Supplies, Plants, Brom's, Live Tropical Moss, Driftwood, Pin Head Crickets, FF Cultures, Bean Beetles, SpringTails, Flour Beetles, Roaches, MW's, SW's, Gecko's, Inverts...I need a nap.
> Mac


*DECENT!!*

Glad you posted here - do you plan on bringing all of this stuff (minus what is sold this weekend)? If so I think you will make this show worth it for ANY DB member who could make it! 

I'm in the market for broms! I'm a color slut - what do you have in the way of small neo's?


----------



## KordeksKritters

melas said:


> [I'm a color slut


This is the funniest thing I have heard in a LONG time! I was going to respond to Chris' post saying glad he found his way here, saw this and busted up!


----------



## Philsuma

Chris,

Very nice sellection and I think with your posting......there are going to be a few more DB showing up.

Would you be interested in letting all the DB people "congregate" around your table and yapping about frogs?

It would be a good rallying point.


----------



## KordeksKritters

Philsuma said:


> Chris,
> Would you be interested in letting all the DB people "congregate" around your table and yapping about frogs?
> 
> It would be a good rallying point.


I guess I'll have to put Chris on and end of the row so you guys have plenty of room to hang out. And expect me to be in the crowd, I have things I want to learn for when we are ready to set up our tank!


----------



## melas

KordeksKritters said:


> This is the funniest thing I have heard in a LONG time! I was going to respond to Chris' post saying glad he found his way here, saw this and busted up!


Haha! Yeah I really can't take credit for that - one of the folks helping at the Black Jungle stand at Frog Day told me that's what I was - haha! Yeah it's pretty funny but so true!



Philsuma said:


> Chris,
> 
> Very nice sellection and I think with your posting......there are going to be a few more DB showing up.
> 
> Would you be interested in letting all the DB people "congregate" around your table and yapping about frogs?
> 
> It would be a good rallying point.


Indeed! I think this would beat the First Aid stand HANDS DOWN! I'm going to bring a lawn chair and big foam hand! J/K!


----------



## KordeksKritters

melas said:


> I'm going to bring a lawn chair and big foam hand! J/K!


You do that and I might be forced to sit you outside on the highway to direct people INTO the show!! LOL


----------



## melas

Haha! I've never been good at attracting anything but trouble . . .


----------



## macspoison

Me mesa es su mesa! I think thats right eh? 
(Its been 20 years since middle school spanish!!)

I'm game for anything! As far as broms etc go I will know more by monday. I am to pick stuff up this weekend and have more sent to me as well next week. So I will update this on either monday or tuesday and that way I'm more acurate about which frogs I'm bringing. I'm excited! I have yet to really run into a bunch of froggers at any of the shows so far this winter. I postponed my Maine trip till the following week and hopefully it will all be worth it! A week off then off to Texas for the big show with Mike Novy!! I'm buying a cowboy hat or a sombrero..what to choose..what to choose..
Mac


----------



## melas

macspoison said:


> I'm buying a cowboy hat or a sombrero..what to choose..what to choose..
> Mac


I once knew a guy who was able to pull of both at the same time . . . 

Thanks in advance for the update!


----------



## NathanB

I might have to grab some mossies if i can keep my wallet shut for awhile


----------



## macspoison

Well I should have around 10 or so left by the show. I'd say they are .50 size or bigger and priced around $50. Take them all and I'll even thow in a fancy, clear, plastic cup. Wow! Now thats worth it!
Mac


----------



## Philsuma

Funny how everyone wants those frogs these days.

They throw so many eggs at the Baltimore Aquarium that they just freeze them all...


----------



## macspoison

Wow, it amazes me what we do at times..

Also, I almost forgot to add to the list, Man Creek Pumilio.. It would bug me at 3 this morning if I didnt add it!
Mac


----------



## KordeksKritters

*
The Central PA Reptile Expo is just 5 DAYS AWAY!!*

Come enjoy a great day of reptiles, amphibians, spiders, scorpions, feeders and supplies!

January 24
Carlisle Expo Center
100 K Street
Carlisle, PA 17013

Hours: 9am until 4pm (vendor setup 7am until 9am)
Admission: $7, kids under 6 are always free!
Website: www.CentralPAReptileExpo.com
Contact: [email protected] or call 717-502-0506 and ask for Kelly

Still accepting vendors into our new huge table venue!​
Can't wait to see you all there!


----------



## NathanB

I hope this snow gos away


----------



## Dragas

Yeah ... sure is a "light dusting" ... 

I really should have become a weatherman ! Sweetest job in the world ... Specially in Florida, Hot and Sunny w/ a chance of showers ... day after day after day ...


----------



## KordeksKritters

Here in Dillsburg where I live, this light dusting has put almost an inch of snow on the ground! I figured it out though...when they say light dusting, it means several inches, and several inches means a light dusting...

They are calling for cold on Saturday, but no cold wet stuff out of the sky at all. They usually get that part right, so we will keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Dragas

Same same here in Gettysburg, I am sure that Liberty is loving it though, a ski resort finally has some fresh powder.


----------



## NathanB

hey guys,
where am i going to want to eat lunch?


----------



## melas

bussardnr said:


> hey guys,
> where am i going to want to eat lunch?


Haha! I can't say where you ARE going to eat lunch but I'd like to make a suggestion! 

The Market Cross Pub is just a few blocks away and is probably the closest thing to the Expo Center. Here is a link to their web page

Carlisle Pubtivities - Market Cross Pub & Brewery

and the menu (the wings are excellent!)

http://www.marketcrosspub.com/carl/Take_Out_Menu[1].pdf

Cool little English Pub that brews it's own bubbles! They of course have all the other favorites as well - and for you Guinness fans (not me!) they have that on tap as well. 

I'd be up for going anywhere with a group though. There is a really good sushi place (Mt. Fujii) next door to MCP as well - VERY good (BYOB)!

Of course there is a KFC, Taco Bell, Wendy's, McDonalds, Chilli's, Red Robin, Applebees, etc all within a few minutes drive as well.


----------



## KordeksKritters

Matt,

Want a marketing job? LOL. You seem to know it all about the area. Thanks for helping these guys out, I had no idea what was around for food honestly.
We do have a concession stand if anyone just wants a quick snack or a drink. 

I am getting ready to go add another vendor you guys might be interested in. Specializes in vivs and things that he said "frog people will love"...go check it out! 

Kelly


----------



## melas

KordeksKritters said:


> Matt,
> 
> Want a marketing job? LOL. You seem to know it all about the area. Thanks for helping these guys out, I had no idea what was around for food honestly.
> We do have a concession stand if anyone just wants a quick snack or a drink.
> 
> I am getting ready to go add another vendor you guys might be interested in. Specializes in vivs and things that he said "frog people will love"...go check it out!
> 
> Kelly


Haha! Sure! I AM a web developer/graphic artist!  I'm sure we could work something out . . . Yeah I live in Shippensburg (about 15 miles south) but my sister-in-law and some of my friends live right in the neighborhood where the expo center is - we eat out up there a lot. Good to know about the snack bar!

I checked the vendor page and couldn't tell who the new guy is . . . any help?


----------



## KordeksKritters

The new guy is Wholesale Vivarium Supply. He is coming from northern Wisconsin (can you believe it?) and will have all kinds of cool stuff, including frogs and salamanders. He is the 2nd one from the bottom since I do things in alphabetical order.


----------



## kawickstrom

melas said:


> Haha! I can't say where you ARE going to eat lunch but I'd like to make a suggestion!
> 
> The Market Cross Pub is just a few blocks away and is probably the closest thing to the Expo Center.


Nice.. This Pub looks great. I may head up there just to check this place out.


----------



## melas

KordeksKritters said:


> The new guy is Wholesale Vivarium Supply. He is coming from northern Wisconsin (can you believe it?) and will have all kinds of cool stuff, including frogs and salamanders. He is the 2nd one from the bottom since I do things in alphabetical order.


Oh okay - you just added him! Haha! Guess I was too quick on the draw. I sent him an email asking him to post here as well. Sounds like he should have some interesting stuff this weekend!



> Bio-system Vivariums, Wide variety c.b frogs, Volcano Flame Bearded Dragons, Red tigers, Exotic jewelery, Exotic wood, Vivarium supplies, Salamanders, Green ree Monitors, Rare Turtles and much, much more!


----------



## KordeksKritters

Tom is a great guy to talk to for sure. His variety he told me about is pretty amazing too. I told him just to tell me the things he wants highlighted on the site, but I know he is an authorized Rep-Cal dealer as well, and he will be bringing supplements and things as well. He will be leaving Wisconsin probably tomorrow night, so he may not get a chance to post before the show.

By the way, I want carry-out from the pub! A six-pack of Smirnoff Triple Black would be good, and God knows I'll need it LOL. (too bad its a non-alcoholic event, or I'd just store it in the back haha)


----------



## melas

kawickstrom said:


> Nice.. This Pub looks great. I may head up there just to check this place out.


Does that mean I owe you gas money if you don't like it?


----------



## KordeksKritters

melas said:


> Does that mean I owe you gas money if you don't like it?


No, it means you owe him AND me a beer! LOL


----------



## Philsuma

Beers all around regardless 

Looks like this show is shaping up to be 1.5 to 2 times as big as Havre de Grace.

Before someone from that show gets all bent out of shape...it is not a knock but meerly a way to visually gauge the size with regards to vendors and attendees ect.


----------



## yours

That Havre de Grace show had RANDY and ED laughing!!! What more could be better than that combo??? PLUS my first LEUCS and IMITATORS!!!




I work until like 12:15pm-ish so I'm not sure if I would make it ontime......but....i'm going to the Sunday's show!


----------



## kawickstrom

melas said:


> Does that mean I owe you gas money if you don't like it?





KordeksKritters said:


> No, it means you owe him AND me a beer! LOL


Hahaha no but you can buy me a beer anytime


----------



## macspoison

If I bring a bunch of frogs will someone bring me a beer?! I'm ready for one and its thursday morning.. I should sleep.
Mac


----------



## melas

macspoison said:


> If I bring a bunch of frogs will someone bring me a beer?! I'm ready for one and its thursday morning.. I should sleep.
> Mac


Haha! I will - but it sounds like you'll have to drink it in the alley behind the expo center!


----------



## KordeksKritters

macspoison said:


> If I bring a bunch of frogs will someone bring me a beer?! I'm ready for one and its thursday morning.. I should sleep.
> Mac


If I get this floorplan done in time, will someone buy me a few beers? I feel like I have had a few already this morning just from the mind-boggling art of space design...
Sleep? What's sleep? Come on now, Mac, it's not like you have to drive from Ohio to PA tomorrow and do a show on Saturday or anything...LOL.
I am pretty excited for the show. I have booked a bunch more vendors this week, so the list grew (which means go check it out!). As crazy as it sounds, I hope no one else books today or tomorrow simply because I will have to redo the floorplan again. And if I have to redo the floorplan again, I might have to kill someone...
See you guys there! I will be looking for Matt with his big foam finger and Mac in the sombrero/cowboy hat combo to brighten up my day!

Kelly


----------



## macspoison

Well I'll be wearing something I'm sure. Maybe I'll put on my New England Patriots hat or something..is this Steeler country?! Or Eagle?! Either way..hehe! 

Just a good friendly poke in the side.
Mac


----------



## Dragas

as of now, its steelers hysteria ... (but normally its pretty much steelers country)


Looking forward to the show !


----------



## Philsuma

Matt,

I found your next "big boy" display animal:


----------



## melas

DECENT! I think that I should have gotten that little guy we saw at hamburg . . . so cool! See you saturday!


----------



## KordeksKritters

What is that? It looks like a mata mata to me, but it also looks like some big roach if you look at it at this hour of the morning!
Matt, Turtle Crossing should have a mata mata or 2 if that is what you are looking for...
See you guys tomorrow! We are gearing up already at ungodly hours, so just look for the crazy woman who looks like she hasn't slept in days when you get there!

Kelly


----------



## Leptopelis

KordeksKritters said:


> What is that? It looks like a mata mata to me, but it also looks like some big roach if you look at it at this hour of the morning!
> Matt, Turtle Crossing should have a mata mata or 2 if that is what you are looking for...
> See you guys tomorrow! We are gearing up already at ungodly hours, so just look for the crazy woman who looks like she hasn't slept in days when you get there!
> 
> Kelly


I think it is a Mata Mata. It really look like one.


----------



## melas

yep! Mata mata. We saw an absolutely PERFECT one at hamburg. The color on it was absolutely amazing and it was priced well. I left it there because it would have been an impulse buy that I was unprepared for (cage-wise). 

Good luck Kelly! We'll see you there!


----------



## macspoison

Those are great turtles. Thats one you dont have to worry about taking your finger off the bigger they get. 

In the "Good ol' days" I bought babies from a guy in Florida @ $10-15 ea. They cost more the bigger they got, I sold them in the opposite direction. The bigger ones got cheaper and I charged more for their babies! I never complained. 

Getting ready to leave.. Hope to meet you all there this weekend and chat frogs!
Mac


----------



## yours

So....

How was it???? Who got what? What was cool? And what did I miss???? 



Alex


----------



## Philsuma

Alex,

The show was a little bigger than Havre de Grace.

There was only one dart vendor from Columbus OH....Mac, who is a member here. I think he did well selling and I'm sure he will post.

Great facility with wonderful huge floor to ceiling windows and great air circulation. Lots of extra tables and chairs. Plenty of room, large aisles. Good snack bar. Great parking.

All in all, a very good show for it's second show. I am sure there will be more frogs in the future.

Cool animal of the show: Neonate Albino Chinese Softshell and / or nice Green Tree Monitor.

I bought a venomous snake field transport case that doubles as a hide or in cage containment box for cleaning ect...a few other small items but no animals as my Fl move is immanent.

5 with a possible 6 DB members in attendence and it was good to meet them, as always.


----------



## NathanB

I got a few mossies. It was cool. Lots of baby turtles.


----------



## Philsuma

bussardnr said:


> I got a few mossies. It was cool. Lots of baby turtles.


Wow a 7th DB member....we must have missed you. What time were you there?


----------



## NathanB

11ish I'll have to introduce myself next time.


----------



## melas

I thought it was fun! I snapped a few pics - I'll try to post them soon. I traded some azureus to Macs Poisons for some Suriname Cobalts (thanks for humoring me on that!). I also picked up a few broms, tillies, and some driftwood. The coolest thing I picked up today was a small colony of 4 Sugar Gliders . . . right Phil? . . . haha!


----------



## macspoison

Humor is the one thing I can provide at no additional cost!

Great show, very nice to see some froggers ACTUALLY SHOW UP..you guys put another forum to shame. It was well worth the trip and I'm going to start planning the spring show. I will have a better selection as I will plan for that show VS bringing what ever is left after a previous weekend. 

I think the show has a good start and will continue to grow.

I'm off to bed.
Mac
ps. Again, THANK YOU!


----------



## Philsuma

melas said:


> I thought it was fun! I snapped a few pics - I'll try to post them soon. I traded some azureus to Macs Poisons for some Suriname Cobalts (thanks for humoring me on that!). I also picked up a few broms, tillies, and some driftwood. The coolest thing I picked up today was a small colony of 4 Sugar Gliders . . . right Phil? . . . haha!


Igsnay on the glidersnay Matt.....

They did have some awesome driftwood for really cheap didn't they? Those were really cool HUGE pieces for only $25-50.


----------



## kawickstrom

I got some Surinam Cobalts from Macs Poisons too. And some driftwood as well. That guy had some real nice cheap pieces. I am used to paying ridicuolous prices so that was a treat. If only I had more tanks

The show was pretty good. I really liked the location. Plenty of parking and the floor to ceiling windows were awesome. They let in a lot of natural sunlight. The aisles were really wide which made movement easy. It was no hamburg but it wasnt bad.


----------



## KordeksKritters

Hey guys!
Somehow I am actually awake already after thinking I would be sleeping until Tuesday. 
It was an awesome show, TONS of fun, and I got to meet quite a few of you guys, which was AWESOME! Thanks for the support you all have shown so far, and keep it up, because the show is going to grow BIG TIME!
Mac and the gang on that end of the room were HILARIOUS! We all had so much fun, and I think the atmosphere alone amoungst the vendors was one of the biggest things of the day. I left completely exhausted (at about 8:30 after tearing down), but happy.
We doubled our attendance from the last show, which is awesome too! We had over 600 people through the door, and that is by rough estimates (still have yet to run the reports). Most everyone bought SOMETHING from SOMEONE, so the vendors were happy they made some decent money. And Scott Crowe even did a video with me to put on his new website about the show, which was fun. 
Looking forward to seeing you all in March!

Kelly


----------



## herper99

Wow. I'm sorry I missed it, but my schedule kept me from being able to attend. Phil (and others), I'm planning on hosting a froggers gathering at my house in March. I'll start a new thread with details.


----------



## melas

herper99 said:


> Wow. I'm sorry I missed it, but my schedule kept me from being able to attend. Phil (and others), I'm planning on hosting a froggers gathering at my house in March. I'll start a new thread with details.


I'm game! Post a link to it from here so that we all find it!

You should check out our MADS group - that would be a great way to contact all of the "locals" as well!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/mid-atlantic-dendrobatid-society-mads.html


----------



## macspoison

Hey, how are the cobalts doing for ya?! 

Anyone going to be in Hamburg at the end of the month? Or the show the day after...? I'm there.
Mac


----------



## melas

mine are doing great! Thanks! I'll be there at hamburg! Did you get a table? Is the Sunday show in Pittsburgh ?


----------



## kawickstrom

They are doing great Mac.. 
For some reason one of them thinks it is a Luec and is always climbing all over the tank haha.

I will be going to hamburg (Let me know if we can carpool Matt)

Try and get some Ricca Mac, I am finshing up a pauladarium and will be needing some


----------



## melas

*Pics!*

Okay so I finally got around to pulling my pics off the my camera . . . they aren't that good - but they give you an idea of what it was like - i never remember to USE my camera when I take it places . . . dolt!

just a shot of the crowd









green tree monitor









fire salamanders - very cool!









some mossies









I'm forgetting the name of these guys now but they were VERY cool - I was seriously considering them until I saw they were covered with mites . . . ick!


----------



## KordeksKritters

Hey Matt,

Cool pics! Can I steal some of them for the website? I'm getting a bunch of pics together to post up so people can see what goes on at the show.
PM me too. I am wondering which vendor had those cool blue guys, but the mites thing bothers me. I THINK I know which one, and I don't have to worry about them again, but I want to make sure. Thanks!

Kelly


----------



## KordeksKritters

Here's some cool vids for you guys to check out too. Scott Crowe Reptiles (our new sponsor) did these throughout the day. Thought you might enjoy, especially if you got to know Scott at all!

 Blog Archive Central PA Retpile Expo–We Are Proud to Sponser this Show!!


----------



## melas

KordeksKritters said:


> Hey Matt,
> Cool pics! Can I steal some of them for the website? I'm getting a bunch of pics together to post up so people can see what goes on at the show.


Use whatever you want - any and all are free for the taking! I have high-res one's if you need them.



KordeksKritters said:


> PM me too. I am wondering which vendor had those cool blue guys, but the mites thing bothers me. I THINK I know which one, and I don't have to worry about them again, but I want to make sure. Thanks!


Will do. I sincerely don't think the guy realized it. They were VERY small and it took a while for me to find them - I was just really checking them out. Honest mistake I'm sure - as they looked really good otherwise.


----------



## flyangler18

_Salamandra salamandra _ is one of my favorite caudates; the trick is keeping them cool enough! Some of the localities need temps in the low 60s to really thrive.

http://www.caudata.org/cc/species/Salamandra/Salamandra_sp.shtml


----------



## melas

KordeksKritters said:


> Here's some cool vids for you guys to check out too. Scott Crowe Reptiles (our new sponsor) did these throughout the day. Thought you might enjoy, especially if you got to know Scott at all!
> 
> Blog Archive Central PA Retpile Expo–We Are Proud to Sponser this Show!!


That guy was HILLARIOUS! I talked with him for a while. Had some cool stuff too! Definitely hope he comes back!


----------



## melas

flyangler18 said:


> _Salamandra salamandra _ is one of my favorite caudates; the trick is keeping them cool enough! Some of the localities need temps in 50s to really thrive.


Yipes! Did not know that! I knew they needed cool but I had not heard 50's - that's crazy! 24/7 A/C on those bad boys!


----------



## KordeksKritters

melas said:


> That guy was HILLARIOUS! I talked with him for a while. Had some cool stuff too! Definitely hope he comes back!


Not only will Scott be back, he is now a sponsor of the show! So expect to see a LOT of him with more tables, his bigger "fancy" setup, and running around with his camera taking lots of vids. He has one on that page that is an interview with me, which was fun. And this time around, Mac gets to be close to him, so you can ALL get to know them. Mac thinks they are going to go all "New England" on us...I told him he is just mad that we (PA) took both the Series and the Superbowl and the Patriots and the Sox blew it this year. LOL


----------



## melas

KordeksKritters said:


> Not only will Scott be back, he is now a sponsor of the show! So expect to see a LOT of him with more tables, his bigger "fancy" setup, and running around with his camera taking lots of vids. He has one on that page that is an interview with me, which was fun. And this time around, Mac gets to be close to him, so you can ALL get to know them. Mac thinks they are going to go all "New England" on us...I told him he is just mad that we (PA) took both the Series and the Superbowl and the Patriots and the Sox blew it this year. LOL


haha! so true . . .


----------



## MukelG

*Re: Pics!*



melas said:


> I'm forgetting the name of these guys now but they were VERY cool - I was seriously considering them until I saw they were covered with mites . . . ick!


Lygodactylus williamsi ?

I want them sooo bad.


----------



## melas

*Re: Pics!*



MukelG said:


> Lygodactylus williamsi ?
> 
> I want them sooo bad.


YES! I could not remember the genus name for the life of me and I knew they were named after the guy who discovered them! So cool!


----------



## KordeksKritters

What's the common name for those guys? I think I know of someone who deals in them...


----------



## flyangler18

melas said:


> Yipes! Did not know that! I knew they needed cool but I had not heard 50's - that's crazy! 24/7 A/C on those bad boys!


They can do well in the mid 60s, but cooler is ALWAYS better.


----------



## MukelG

KordeksKritters said:


> What's the common name for those guys? I think I know of someone who deals in them...


Electric blue gecko/William's Blue Gecko

From Tanzania.


----------



## macspoison

I'm going to wear my New England Patriots assless chaps at the next show Kelly. I'm also wearing my extra large, Red Sox No.1 foam finger, so please make sure that I'm up front and center. 

I love to be the focal point of any good attention.
Mac
ps. I may even paint my face...


----------



## Dragas

macspoison said:


> I'm going to wear my New England Patriots assless chaps at the next show Kelly. I'm also wearing my extra large, Red Sox No.1 foam finger, so please make sure that I'm up front and center.
> 
> I love to be the focal point of any good attention.
> Mac
> ps. I may even paint my face...



ewwwwwwwww


----------



## macspoison

Ewww is good.
Mac


----------



## KordeksKritters

macspoison said:


> I'm going to wear my New England Patriots assless chaps at the next show Kelly. I'm also wearing my extra large, Red Sox No.1 foam finger, so please make sure that I'm up front and center.
> 
> I love to be the focal point of any good attention.
> Mac
> ps. I may even paint my face...


If you do show up like that, I get to take pics for the website, and you'll get a free table. But the rule is - no pants under the asschaps, and you gotta keep em on all day. Oh, and Scott gets to do a video. LOL


----------



## tattsandtarantulas

Philsuma said:


> Sat October 11th in Carlisle PA. Info is on web site...google it.
> 
> I'll be there and can bring Leucs if anyone is interested.
> 
> Anyone else going?
> 
> 
> Phil


ill be there


----------

